# Uber Driver app with UberEats option



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

I noticed in my market when I have both UberX and UberEats selected I always get 60-70% of UberEats orders between 8am and 10am and get 80-90% of UberX after 5 pm. I want to do UberEats only but I want to turn on UberX to so I can get UberX surge.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Timlee252525 said:


> I want to do UberEats only but I want to turn on UberX to so I can get UberX surge.


This doesn't make sense.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> I noticed in my market when I have both UberX and UberEats selected I always get 60-70% of UberEats orders between 8am and 10am and get 80-90% of UberX after 5 pm. I want to do UberEats only but I want to turn on UberX to so I can get UberX surge.


I found if I turn off uberx and turn on uber pet I can still see the surge.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I found if I turn off uberx and turn on uber pet I can still see the surge.


That's not what was asked.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> That's not what was asked.


Actually it is. OP wants to do eats but see the rideshare surge. My way avoids all the uberx pings if you are going to decline them anyway.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Don't update the app because if I toggle on and off and I qualify for everything besides green, I will lose the surge


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> That's not what was asked.


But it's the correct answer


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> OP wants to do eats but see the rideshare surge.


What's the benefit?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> What's the benefit?


You can see the surge and lock into it.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Timlee252525 said:


> I noticed in my market when I have both UberX and UberEats selected I always get 60-70% of UberEats orders between 8am and 10am and get 80-90% of UberX after 5 pm. I want to do UberEats only but I want to turn on UberX to so I can get UberX surge.


I ha e a hybrid. I turn off Uber X so I only get delivery and green. Much easier and I get surge


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

If you are able to have Uber Connect then you will get the surge…

If I want to do just deliveries and want the surge on the map then I leave Connect on and turn off X and my fifty plus miles rides…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You can see the surge and lock into it.


Not anymore. That's outdated.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Actually it is. OP wants to do eats but see the rideshare surge. My way avoids all the uberx pings if you are going to decline them anyway.





Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> If you are able to have Uber Connect then you will get the surge…
> 
> If I want to do just deliveries and want the surge on the map then I leave Connect on and turn off X and my fifty plus miles rides…


ok thank. Can you decline Uber connect as many times as you would with UberEats without penalty?


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Does Uber connect show the price of the delivery before the pickup?


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ok. I added Uber connect and Uber Pet so I can see and get the surge when doings UberEats. Of course I am not going to accept Uber Pet ride. Hopefully I don’t get any pings from Connect or Pet during big surge as I only want to do UberEats only.

Thank for the tips gentlemen!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> ok thank. Can you decline Uber connect as many times as you would with UberEats without penalty?


Yes.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Ok. I added Uber connect and Uber Pet so I can see and get the surge when doings UberEats. Of course I am not going to accept Uber Pet ride. Hopefully I don’t get any pings from Connect or Pet during big surge as I only want to do UberEats only.
> 
> Thank for the tips gentlemen!


I’ve never received a ping for uber pet.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I’ve never received a ping for uber pet.


Ok. Before I were bombarded with UberX and XL when there was a big surge and the app constantly logged me off every one or two declines of X or XL and hardly getting any UberEats at all.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> ok thank. Can you decline Uber connect as many times as you would with UberEats without penalty?


Yes, and I have…


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Yes, and I have…


Thanks


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Timlee252525 said:


> Does Uber connect show the price of the delivery before the pickup?


Yes, at least in Upfront Fares markets.


----------

